

Why Apple Doesn’t Talk, Vol. 2: Google CLO David Drummond - Kylekramer
http://www.appleoutsider.com/2011/08/05/wadt2/

======
joebadmo
_The sad thing about all of this is that the patent system in our industry is
in fact horribly, cynically broken._

What really confuses me about this whole thing is that no one seems to
disagree that the patent system is broken. (Well, except maybe Nilay Patel.)
So, if you agree with Google that the patent system needs some nontrivial
amount of serious reform, why spend your time, influence, bandwidth, and
rhetorical capital on disparaging Google about its arguably trivial
communications blunders instead of advancing the cause that you yourself
purport to advocate?

 _Google had a terrific opportunity to make that case and shift public opinion
in its (and I believe in the long term, everyone’s) favor._

Every tech press outlet has a similar opportunity, though smaller in scope.
Why not talk about the part of this that _actually matters_? The only
conclusion I can come to is that you're reflexively anti-Google.

Am I wrong?

